# My First Complete Short Story - Sable Swords - A Chapters Legacy



## Byrnz (Jan 5, 2012)

A Sables Swords Short Story

A Chapters Legacy

The skies were surprisingly clear with the stars flickering brightly, A cold and silent night on the surface of Obsidia. The sudden sound of a large explosion emitted from the stars. Flashing lights and explosions were furiously sounding and illuminating the night skies. Flaming shards of metal were falling from the sky crashing into the ground of Obsidia like crashing meteorites. 

The roar of an engine from a thunderhawk gunship over powered the sounds of explosions as it roared towards the surface. Releasing two drop pods only a minute or two before the gunship collided with the ground, exploding with such force shaking the very earth.

The two escaped drop pods crash landed a few miles away from the demolished gunship. The black colour of the drop pods were a common scheme here on Obsidia. 

Sounds of explosions still emitted from the flashing skies, as a sudden crack emulated from the pods, the doors crashed open hitting the floor. No more than a squad of space marines stumbled from the pods, standing like giants in all black armour with a white trim with shining blood red eyes. Equipped with the preferred weapon of the space marines, they held the weapon known as the bolter. 

One of the marines stood out more than the rest equipped with a dusty red helmet, a smaller gun known as a bolt pistol and a black and white sword with a chainsaw like edge. As he looked in the direction of the crashed thunderhawk gunship, a second marine approached the more intimidating Warrior. 

“Sergeant Lenix, what’s your orders sir”, questioning the commanding marine on what was needed to be done. Lenix commanded the squad with a deep dominating voice, “Brothers, we must beat that filth to the ship, we don’t have much time, move out”, with the commands ordered the marines began to bolt towards the crashed gunship with speed.


The skies became calmer only for a few flashing lights, followed by a fiery streak hurtling towards the planet’s surface. The objects collided with the ground in scattered areas of the land, surrounding the crashed thunderhawk gunship. 

Sergeant Lenix and his squad of 9 other warriors were not even startled with the sounds of crashing pods from the enemies’ ships. 

Continuing to sprint towards the ship, only a few minutes away from the ships location, another metal object crashed into the ground. Only a mere 200 metres from the marines, shaking the earth staggering the steel giants. 

The squad flung there bolters aiming towards the dark metal object resembling a space marine drop pod. However, covered in metal spikes and broken skulls, these were machines from a force much darker.

The pod opened and suddenly four soldiers similar in size and armour to the marines of the sable swords. However, these warriors had spikes in there armour covered in blood and mud, they hurtled towards the marines raising their weapons and firing with no remorse. 

The marines returned there greeting with more gunfire from there bolters, tearing limbs from the dark warriors and killing them with no effort. 

“Dam chaos are relentless, hurry there getting closer, move out brothers”, Sergeant Lenix shouted commanding his squad to continue to the crater, where the gunship lay destroyed. 

As they approached the edge of the crater, they could see a group of around thirty five of these chaos space marines all hunting through the wreckage for a certain item. The sergeant knew they had to kill these soldiers to protect their inventory. 

Standing tall and raising his mighty chainsword into the air, he shouted a battle cry which hadn’t been herd in a long time. “Bring hell to the tainted”, the marines stood beside their commander and called out “No mercy for those who oppose the emperor”. 

The group of chaos opened fire upon the marines as the charged down the edge of the crater firing there bolters. The sergeant revved his chainsword up as he approached the first tainted enemy, forcing the blade into the side of its neck, ripping apart its flesh and bone driving deep into the chaos space marines chest. 

Swinging his bolt pistol and placing a round directly into another enemy’s skull, blowing scraps of its brain from the back of its head dropping him dead to the floor. Pulling his sword from the mangled corpse, shooting down another two chaos with well placed shots, one to the head and another to the chest. 

He ran straight towards the next group, he was fearless and quick, dodging every round fired at him. He jumped up and swung his sword, decapitating another enemy with no struggle. 

Other marines seemed to be not as well experienced fighting, only taking down one chaos marine, for every three sergeant Lenix was sending to hell. 

As the chaos numbers were starting to reduce quickly to the power of the sable swords, they managed to get a lucky shot to a head of one of the marines killing him, only to have the same thing happen to him moments later from the sergeant. 
The chaos would not run, they stood their ground and paid the price of death. Bolter rounds penetrating deep into their bodies and the sergeant’s chainsword ripping their bodies apart limb by limb. 

Blood everywhere and nothing but mangled remains lay where the chaos marines once stood. As Lenix drove his chainsword into the body of the last chaos marine, more sudden sounds of crashing drop pods hit the ground. 
“Brother Rastonos, find the box fast, we need to be move now”, Lenix commanded Rastonos. The marine acknowledged the command and began to hunt through the crippled cockpits hull. 

He dragged a small box from the wreckage, there was sounds of gunfire emulating from the chaos drop sites. They climbed up the edge of the crater to scout what was going on over there, only to see a group of about thirty marines. 

Some in massive armour dwarfing the marines around them, terminators is what they were called. There was also a land speeder or two, flying about hitting chaos knocking them flying to the ground. Right at the back there was even a big machine, resembling a tank, a predator. 

“What a sight for sore eyes brothers”, Lenix announced with a feeling of relief. “Definitely sir, should we get this relic back to the monastery”. Rastonos questioned the sergeant, “Let’s move brothers, looks like these marines are going to clean this place up”. Lenix gave the order to his men to move out.


As the marines began to head towards there brothers of the sable swords chapter, another explosion sent the ground in front of the marines up in flames. 

This was no drop pod, this was something much bigger. Standing in front of the marines was a massive creature with six mechanical legs covered in spikes. It had a metal arm and a massive blade in the other hand, roaring loud this creature would strike fear into any mere mortal. 

A rare creature appeared out of thin air, “Soul Grinder”, one of the marines shouted opening fire on this demonic being. It was fast to respond swinging its blade ripping open the chest plates of two marines armour, killing them were they stood. 
More drop pods fell from the sky keeping the other marines busy with over a hundred chaos emerging from all the pods. Sergeant Lenix and his squad had to fight this creature on their own for now.

As the marines pelted the deamon with more and more bolter rounds, it swung its mechanical arm hitting Rastonos lifting him from the ground, throwing him through the air crashing into the ground. 

Lenix was trying to rip the mechanical legs apart with his chainsword, but was causing nothing but scratches to the metal. The beast was powerful and with another swing of its blade decapitating another marines head from his shoulders. 
With four of his squad dead and only six remaining, unable to even hurt the creature, the outlook seemed grim for Lenix and his squad. 

Knocking over Rastonos again the deamon raised its blade to finish this stubborn marine off, as it lowered the blade to hit Rastonos, it was stopped by the Lenix and his chainsword. 

The power of the beast knocked Lenix to his knees, overpowering Lenix forcing the sergeant’s blade closer and closer to him. 
Rastonos saw the perfect opportunity to cause some damage, jumping onto the demons metal leg, he pulled out a frag grenade shoving it into the recesses of the monsters mechanical arm. 

Jumping off and rolling out the way of the swinging arm of the deamon, the frag exploded shattering the beasts arm into pieces, metal shards flew in every direction. Letting out a massive roar it raised its sword again allowing Lenix to move out the way. 

The other marines still had a lot to handle, however the predator suddenly jolted into action, moving around the side of the ranks of the sable swords, and speeded towards the deamon. 

Lenix and his brothers were fighting with fearless honour against this tainted creature, continuously punching rounds into this creatures flesh causing hardly any harm to the being. 

It stamped the ground creating a small shudder, knocking over one of the marines. Moving over the falling marine the beast stomped on the marine’s chest, forcing its leg completely through the chest of the steel warrior. 

Swinging its blade ripping one of the other marines arms clean from his shoulder, the marine dropped to his knees, to feel the edge of the deamon’s blade, catching the side of his neck slicing through him with exceptional ease. 

Lenix and Rastonos were blasting rounds into the beast trying to slow it down but it was having none of it. Continuing its march forward ripping apart the last marine leaving Sergeant Lenix and Rastonos alone to fight. 

As the deamon was getting close to the sergeant, a sudden explosion tore chunks from the back of the beast, a round from the approaching predator. 

The monstrous creature span round, as the predator came to a halt the beast moved on its location. Taking another round to the side of its body, blowing another load of chunks from the wretched being. 

The demon forced one of its legs straight into the front of the predator, taking another final blast to the chest. Still moving and fighting this beast was not something to be killed easy.

As Lenix and Rastonos regained positions and opened fire upon the beast once again, the creature swung its blade, ripping the turret from the predator before it could cause any more serious damage to its dammed corpse. 

The beast then turned quickly and headed for Rastonos once again. “We can’t let it get the relic Rastonos”, Lenix informed his last remaining squad member. “Sir what’s the plan” Rastonos inquired, “Keep fighting brother, the emperor will protect”. 

Blasting rounds and rounds into the beast as it got closer. There was a hissing noise Lenix could hear from behind the beast, suddenly a bright blue light blasted its way through the chest of the deamon. The power of a las cannon tore its way through the beast with exceptional power. As the doomed deamon shock violently and crashing to the ground, letting out one final massive demonic roar, another marine ran around the side of the beast into the sergeant’s view. 

“Sergeant Lenix, I thought you could use a hand here”, the marine shouted over to Lenix. “Zannis, you couldn’t have done that five minutes ago”, the sergeant replied with a powerful roar. “My bad sir, had a predator to drive”, Zannis informed Lenix. 

“That wreck still running we need to get this back to the monastery”, “aye sir, nothing but a few scratches” Zannis announced. The sergeant and the two marines jumped in the damaged predator and headed off in the direction to the monastery. 

Zannis took up the comm’s and reported to his captain, “Captain Ramov, deamon is down and I have the sergeant and the relic, were heading straight for the monastery”. A small crackle came through the damaged speaker and a slightly distorted voice sounded. 

“Acknowledged we’ve got it handled here the sergeant is priority number one, get him back safe brother”, the captain commanded over the comm’s, “aye sir, the emperor will protect”.


_My first completed short story is based on Sergeant Lenix of the sable swords and how he has to secure a relic from a fallen gunship on his home world. i hope everyone who reads this finalized version will enjoy it and any feed back will be much appreciated_


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Not bad.*

In the future when you need to add to this story or fix something about your story you can do so by hitting the "EDIT" button at the bottom of your thread.

Now you have two threads that say pretty much the same thing, but if you edit your thread you can erase your old work in order to add the new or add to the old.

That said, really good job spacing your paragraphs. The spelling is really good for the most part as well. Grammar and punctuation need help, but that will come with time as you learn to focus your mind.

My first works here looked way worse than yours... trust me on that. This site is a great place to learn and grow as a writer.

When you have a chance you should read the "Writer's Circle". Posted by Commissar Ploss, the Writer's Circle teaches the basics about how to put a story together. 

The story was fun to read as well. It needs some cleaning up, but I have definitely seen and done worse.


----------



## Byrnz (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks adrian, much appreciated, you defiently helped in me being able to sturcture it better, for my first story i think its good, hopefully the alure of the relics will intregue people to read the follow up which ive started writing, 

i will read the writers circle post when i get a bit free time but for now i just got the space marine game so gonna destroy that haha


----------



## Byrnz (Jan 5, 2012)

for the people who enjoyed reading this i have some good news, the follow up story is nearly complete, and should be ready for viewing later on today, i would like to point out these are separate short stories, there is going to be 3 in total so look forward to seeing what i have planned. 

most might notice i am a new writer and only started about a week ago if that, and i would like to see what people think, if you have any advice i would like to hear that as well, good or bad replies are all welcome.

i would also like to point out from now on the main bulk of my stories is going to be based on the Sable Swords Chapter, this is because using these i have a black slate to work with, not much information can be found on these and that is what i like, a way to write my own ideas.


----------



## Byrnz (Jan 5, 2012)

*A Sable Swords Short Stroy - The Three Relics*

I finished this ahead of time, just got caught up in my imagination and couldn't stop lol, hope you enjoy the follow up story, this one is longer than the first so please enjoy.

*
A Sable Swords Short Story

The Three Relics*​
Lenix, Rastonos and Zannis made their way through the halls of the sable swords monastery, large darkened hallways, only lit by the light of flickering candles. A door stood tall at the end of the hall, large black metal doors, with the symbol of the chapter decorated in the middle, two large white swords crossed.

As the sergeant and his companions approached the door way, there was loud grinding noise as the doors began to open, swinging inwards and revealing the massive room behind them. Once again the room was dark, two small stained glass windows emitted a dark purple glow as the light passed through the glass.

They walked inside to see a few statues, standing tall and shining with the purple glow. These statues resembled members of the Astral Knights, each statue a memorial, each base engraved with a different text explaining the valiant story of their death.

There was a throne which stood at the back of the room, unused since the last chapter master of the Astral Knights. Large and highly decorated in gold, there was an engraving across the top. Hell to the tainted, Kill all who oppose the emperor. The current battle cry of the sable swords, and as far as anyone knew, the same shout the Astral Knights would have spoken.

A voice sounded from the shadows to the east wall of the room, “Sergeant Lenix, you have returned, were you successful in your journey brother”, a figure walked out from the shadows, similar height and build as Lenix himself. Wearing black armour with gold trim, a white helmet resembling a skull mounted upon his head.

“Chaplain Parathorn, we were successful in retrieving what we have been seeking, the second relic once again has returned to these halls”. Lenix informed the Parathorn, “well done sergeant, your skill once again shines in your latest accomplishment, may I retrieve the relic from you brother”. Lenix handed the relic to the chaplain, Parathorn then placed it at the feet off the throne. “Well sergeant I expect you wonder why these relics are required, especially with chaos intruding out home world”.


“Well chaplain, that would be useful, knowing what I’m retrieving and what it is used for”, Lenix inquired, “well brother, a long time ago back in the time when the Astral Knights fought in this universe, the chapter master at the time had been the holder of a great weapon, the Hammer of Astrix, a weapon which contained unimaginable power, a god killer some would call it, the chapter master split the weapon in three parts, the first is the hilt, the second and third are the head which was split into two pieces, all three were hidden away never to be rejoined again”.

“So brother chaplain, why exactly are we trying to remake a weapon that was not meant to be remade” Lenix questioned the information that Parathorn had just told the sergeant. “Oh sergeant there is more than one reason, for starters you wonder why chaos was waiting in orbit for you to return, there hunting for the relics, and they know the location of the final piece”. Lenix threw Parathorn a confused look.

“Chaos are searching for the relics as well, why in the emperors name would they be doing that”, Lenix questioned the chaplain. “yes brother they are, they seek to use the power against all who stand by the emperor, so that is why we must be first to retrieve the final relic before they manage to secure it” the chaplain responded to the question.

“And the location of the final piece” Lenix dug for more information from Parathorn, “not far brother, in fact it is located right here on Obsidia, the forbidden cave”. “Are you saying to retrieve the final piece, we need to desecrate the ancient tomb of the Astral Knights”.

“Yes brother and I suggest you move fast, if the chaos filth are already invading the surface, they will have most likely already started heading to the cave”, Parathorn informed the sergeant. “Well it’s no good us standing around talking, Rastonos go to the armoury and prepare some jump packs, were going to drop right on the entrance, and Zannis you can fly the thunderhawk right, you better get that ready, were going to move out asap”, Lenix ordered the marines that stood with him.


The sounds of engines roared into life, the thunderhawk was ready to go. Lenix was commanding a squad of four other marines. “Squad status check” Lenix ordered his squad before mounting the thunderhawk. “Rastonos, Aye”, “Lambert, Aye”, “Jarva, Aye”, “Mertin, Aye” after all four acknowledged there readiness Lenix done the same, “Sergeant Lenix, Aye”. All five moved onto the thunderhawk.

“Zannis, ready to move back here, anytime you want brother”, Lenix threw the order to fly over the comm’s to the pilot. “Affirmative sergeant, taking off now” Zannis replied to the order. Suddenly as the rear loading doors of the ship slammed shut with a metallic clunk, the thunderhawk shuddered as it began to ascend into the air. “Approximate time of arrival, forty three minutes”, Zannis informed the squad before the ship shot forward with incredible speed.


“Sergeant Lenix, what’s the plan” Jarva inquired to the sergeant, Jarva was young marine, not long out of his training, this was his first non training mission. He didn’t even know what the chaos was truly capable off, the rookie showed no fear in his eyes even though this was his would be his first confrontation with the enemy.

“Were going to drop right onto the entrance of the cave, chaos may have already took up a position there, trust me they won’t be glad to see us, hence were dropping on their heads, be prepared for anything brothers, once landed we will move fast into the cave and retrieve the relic from the tomb, once secure in our possession we will want to get out of there as fast as possible, you never know how many more chaos are going to be coming through that entrance, on exit the thunderhawk should be ready for our retrieval, it will do a slow fly over giving us a chance to jump on board using the jump packs, everyone clear” Lenix instructed the squad of what they were about to undergo.

All the marines shouted at the same time, “aye sir”, Lenix paced around the room listening to the chitta chatta off his squad. “Lenix, what if there is another daemon in the area”, Rastonos questioned the sergeant. “Then we kill it brother” Lenix answered with no hesitation. “Aye sir, have you wondered why the chaplain would entrust you and your squads to retrieve the relics sir, it’s been bugging me”, Rastonos inquired. “I never asked brother, I’m sure there is a good reason behind his decisions, why else would he be the commanding officer brother”.


The thunderhawk was fast, quickly flying over the terrain of Obsidia. As they were getting closer to the drop site above the cave Zannis suddenly spoke over the comm’s, “sergeant Lenix you might want to come see this”. The sergeant moved out the room and headed for the cockpit of the ship, as he entered the room there was two marines sitting in the only two seats in the cockpit. “Zannis what is brother” the sergeant asked as he looked out the windows.

The terrain was covered in craters, chaos drop pods scattered all over the area. More than fifty easily lay on the ground, but no sight of any marines. “This doesn’t look good, there might be more than we were expecting, well no worries” Lenix opened the comm’s to the ship. “Marines, prepare yourselves for war, more than fifty enemy drop pods located on site, mass enemy forces may be within the cave, brother Rastonos equip everyone with you know what”.

As Lenix returned to his squad who were now fully equipped and ready to deploy, each member with a large jump pack, a bolt pistol, and the weapon Lenix had Rastonos hand out. A sword that glowed blue, shinning with power the blade was known as a power sword. “Sir, were ready to go” Lambert announced with a sense off eagerness. “Not be long brother, we must not fail on this mission” Lenix replied with a deep relentless voice.


“Drop in two minutes, opening rear doors” Zannis’s voice crackled through the comm’s. “Ready yourself men, Hell to the tainted” Lenix shouted over the sound of the doors opening and the howling wind that was rushing into the ship, “Kill all who oppose the emperor” the other marines shouted seconds before Zannis spoke over the comm’s once again, “go, go, go”. 

The sergeant was first to leave the ship jumping off the edge of the ramp, heading straight for the cave. The other four marines were right behind him, all diving at incredible speed, a small blast of flames would burst from the jump packs as they stabilized themselves.

Before they even hit the ground, bolter rounds flew past them as the chaos soldiers guarding the entrance opened fire upon the incoming squad. The sergeant now confident all the chaos had moved on this position, he began to rattle rounds out of his bolt pistol as he got closer to the enemy. About twenty enemy soldiers stood at the entrance to the tomb, one or two were shot dead by the sergeant’s rounds, as he was about to land.

Hitting the ground and rolling to the side, drawing his power sword he charged on the enemy, jumping above them using the jump pack with minimal burst. As he lowered on top of one of the chaos soldiers, he drove the power sword straight into the marine’s skull. The rest of Lenix’s squad were right behind him, tearing limbs from the chaos marines with their power swords as well.

Clearing the entrance fast off the filth, Lenix was ripping arms and legs of chaos warriors, blasting bolt pistol rounds through skulls and chests. Rastonos was proving himself in this small fight, jumping from one to another slicing and dicing them with no effort. The other marines were fighting with such honour and valour as well. 

As the last chaos marine guarding the tombs entrance, fell to the swinging sword of the rookie, Jarva. Lenix regained his composure and grouped his squad together. “Brothers, there is a lot more in that cave than there was out here, let’s move out” Lenix threw the order to move to his squad.

Entering the cave it was dark, wet and extremely muddy, not what anyone was expecting for an ancient tomb. Vegetation had grown up the walls and even covered a majority of the roof, no one knew what could be lying in this dark place. As they marched through the cave, bolt pistols raised and ready to shot anything that came from the shadows.

As sergeant Lenix halted his squad to the unexpected silence in the cave, there were suddenly sounds of gun shots and even an unnatural screeching noise. “Sergeant what the fuck was that” Jarva inquired about the screeching noise. “It couldn’t be” Lenix mumbled, they marched on a bit further and out of the shadows a corpse lay on the floor, a chaos space marine dead.

Lenix knelt next to the lifeless corpse, noticing that the armour was steaming, a few marks on the armour sizzling. “Acid, sir” Rastonos questioned the sergeant. “aye brother, looks like we got more here to handle than just chaos”, “what you saying sir, what else could be down here” Lambert dug for an answer of the sergeant. “It’s hard to believe brother, but I believe we have nids in this place” the sergeant answered with a sense of anger.

Tyranids, an alien life form, with no mercy or fear, these creatures would attack anything that came in their path, sharp claws and monstrous teeth that could rip anything apart. Lenix had experience fighting these beasts, only a couple of year ago Lenix’s own brother was killed by the nids, hell bent on killing all nids the sergeant quickly jumped to his feet, drawing his power sword, and giving orders to his squad, “let’s move brothers”.

As they made their way deeper into the cave, the surrounding walls became stone more of a hallway now. Dead chaos corpses lay throughout the halls, some missing body parts, others completely ripped to pieces. Sounds of gunshots would burst from time to time, screeches of the nid or nids could be heard.

They reached a doorway, the doors broken, smashed and covered in scratches. Could the nids have been locked away inside the cave? Who knows how long they have been dormant within this tomb. More chaos lay dead in the next hallway, the noises of the screeching nids became louder, gun fire emitted with louder bangs. Lenix and his men were getting closer, to the source of the trouble.


As the sable swords squad moved closer to the sound, there was a door blasted from its hinges. Chaos wanted to move fast in this place, blowing doors open instead of finding a way to open them properly. Before the sergeant and his men moved through the door a chaos marine went flying past the sight of the sergeant, “ready yourself men, there here” Lenix ordered his men to be on guard.

Lenix and Rastonos were first to enter the room, swinging there bolt pistols from side to side, searching the room for any signs of chaos or even the tyranids. Nothing but dead body lay in sight, where did the nids go. As the approached the centre of the room, shadows moved, aiming at the moving shadow suddenly it burst forward. Tall and extremely fast this beast headed for the sergeant, running on two legs and four arms spread out, the creature was white and red were it was covered in the blood of the chaos.

Lenix opened fire on the fast approaching nid, “genestealers” the sergeant shouted informing his squad of what they were facing. Before they knew it two more nids came running out the shadows towards the group, Lenix sprung towards one of the nids, driving his power sword through the body of the beast as it swung its claws, catching Lenix’s helmet slicing through it with ease slightly cutting the sergeants face.

The first one drop to the floor, Lenix drove the power sword through the head of the beast, making sure it was dead. The other marines opened fire on the other nids, one of them jumped upon Mertin, ripping his arms from his body, biting his helmet, blood sprayed everywhere as the genestealer finished off one of the marines.

Rastonos caught the attacking nid with his power sword, ripping its head clean from its 
body. The third nid was shot down before it got close, multiple rounds driving deep in its body and head, it collapsed to the floor, bleeding out.

The stench in this place was horrific, but the sergeant and his men didn’t even wretch at the unbearable smell. More nids came bolting from the shadows, one from every corner. Lenix ran once again for a nid but this time the nid hit first, knocking Lenix to one side making him stumble to the ground. Before the nid had a chance to dive onto Lenix, a power sword belonging to Jarva ended up driven straight into the tyranids skull.

Rastonos took down another one, by blasting a few bolt pistol rounds into the head of the nid. Lambert was caught by one of the remaining genestealers ripping one of his legs from his body, blood spraying from the wound, the nid gripped his neck with its sharp teeth. Another marine down, Lenix sliced one of the nids arms off, blasting a round directly through its skull, another one dead. Jarva took care of the last one, booting it and knocking it back, slicing open its body with his sword.


With the nids dead, losing two marines, the sergeant hunted for the final relic. Half of a hammer head, matching the other half located in the monasteries throne room. He knew this is what they were looking for. They didn’t hesitate to get out of this place as fast as they could.

As they ran back Rastonos stopped for a moment, launching a melta bomb into the hallway, rejoining the sergeant and Jarva, there was a large explosion, the roof and walls collapsed in. “If there’s any fucking nids left, they’re not getting out” he said with a chuckle”.

As they exited the tomb the thunderhawk was waiting, a small boost from the jump packs easily allowed the marines to jump onto the loading ramp. As they made there was inside the doors close with a massive clunk. “Zannis, go”, Lenix ordered his pilot to return to the monastery.

The thunderhawk shot forwards, “approx forty minutes till arrival, sir” Zannis sounded through the comm’s. The sergeant looked like was in a deep thought, why were there nids in the tomb, maybe the chaplain could clear his mind.


As they entered the throne room back at the monastery, the chaplain was waiting for them. “I see you return once again sergeant, did you secure the last relic brother” the chaplain quickly asked Lenix. “Yes chaplain here”, Lenix handed the relic to Parathorn, as the chaplain turned and head towards the other two parts of the ancient thunderhammer.

Lenix threw the chaplain the question he was waiting to ask “Chaplain Parathorn, I don’t suppose you could clear my mind and inform me why there was genestealers locked away in the tomb”, the chaplain didn’t look back to answer, “I can yes, you see a long time ago, once again in the generation of the Astral Knights, the Tyranids invaded the planet, but there hive ship was destroyed by the marines, few nids remained on the planet, and were locked away in the forbidden cave, I thought they would have died out by now, obviously my theory was wrong, the chapter master must have thought that the relic would have been safer locked away with these murderous creatures”.

“Well the chaos forces couldn’t handle the power of the nids, tore to pieces as we arrived, now that we have the three relics, what is going to happen now brother Parathorn”, Lenix inquired. “Well brother I can tell you, but I want to explain to you alone, would you Rastonos and brother Zannis please leave the sergeant and myself to discuss this important matter”, Parathorn asked the other marines to exit the room. “Aye brother” they both responded, leaving the throne room and closing the doors behind them.


Parathorn Joined the two parts of the hammers head together, sparks emitted as it somehow welded its self back together again. “Brother Lenix, do you know why I choose you to retrieve the relics” the chaplain asked as he picked up the hilt to join it to the hammer. “Not exactly chaplain, would you care to enlighten me”, Lenix answered with a sense of interest. “Well Lenix, there is a saying that the Hammer Of Astrix, once rejoined will choose its bearer, only the one who retrieved its three pieces can wield its power, that is why I choose you, you show more strength, skill and honour than any other member of this chapter, and I believe it is time for a new era of the sable swords, the first chapter master is long overdue”.


Parathorn forced the hilt into the head sparks again flew from the hammer, welding its self together again. “What are you saying Chaplain, that I am to become the chapter master of this sable swords” Lenix asked Parathorn. “Well not exactly, the hammer will choose, and I know it’s you it will choose” Parathorn walked to Lenix, before handing him the hammer he said one last thing “Sergeant once I give you this great weapon I will no longer live, my final task will be complete, I am off great age, in fact one of the final two remaining Astral Knights, and knowing my old brethren, Maranik is his name, he will hunt you down for this weapon, he wants the power for himself, tainted by the warp he is powerful, evil, and you should never allow him to retrieve this weapon, do you understand”.

“I do Parathorn” Lenix held his hand out to receive the hammer from Parathorn. As the chaplain handed over the ancient weapon, it suddenly sparked into life, bolts of lightning shot from the hammer in all directions and eventually surrounding the chaplain. As it cleared the chaplain was gone, Lenix wasn’t even going to question what he had just seen. The power of the hammer ran deep through Lenix, he seemed to change, somewhat seemed a lot more powerful.


Before he had time to do anything, there were sounds of bolter fire from outside the throne room. Louder and louder it became, until the doors burst open, four marines ran through the entrance. “Lenix, Chaos lord approaches the throne room”, Captain Ramov shouted to Lenix. Before anyone could continue speaking a shadow blasted through the room, jumping from one marine to another, until all four were blasted against the walls, knocked unconscious.

“Ah the Hammer of Astrix, once again rejoined now Lenix hand over the weapon and its power to its rightful owner” the Chaos Lord spoke to Lenix. “Who are you to invade this scared place” Lenix shouted at the tainted lord. “I am Maranik, The last remaining Astral Knight, seen the truth long ago about the false emperor I vowed to destroy all those who believed in the false god”.

“Maranik, in the name of the emperor, I will never allow you to take this weapon from these halls”, Lenix shouted with immense power. “If you won’t hand the hammer over, you leave me no other choice but to take it from your dead corpse”, suddenly flames burst from the ground surrounding Maranik like a vortex. The chaos lord began to grow, his armour cracking as Maranik grew larger, eventually shattering. The power fist he was equipped with merged with the creatures growing body. Red and black rough looking skin, sharp claws on one hand with massive arms. Horn grew from its forehead, the size of a man’s arm. Letting out a massive roar, this was no normal daemon.


----------



## Byrnz (Jan 5, 2012)

i know it seems really fast that i managed to finish two stories today but the truth is i had to rewrite the second one, and all i had to do was the ending of the final story, so here is the last part of the collection i am calling *The Rise Of Lord Lenix* it will be quite some time till i post anything new as the next thing i will be doing is a novel based after these stories so keep your eyes open for *Sable Swords - The New Era*. Thanks for reading and enjoy the last short stroy.




*A Sable Swords Short Story

A Sergeants Destiny
*​
Drops pods crashed on the surface of Obsidia, Chaos swarming the surface and numbers constantly increasing. The Sables Swords fighting to protect the monastery, shooting down all the heretics that approach. Bolter rounds flew through the air from all directions, now and again a whistle, of a missile flying over head, exploding as they crashed into the desired targets.

The relentless chaos charging in waves over and over again, many lay dead from the resistance force of the sable swords. Unable to break the defences down chaos started bringing in heavy reinforcements. Terminators in black and gold armour, broken skulls and blood covered spikes.

Equipped with assault cannons and heavy bolters, they blasted the defences that the sable swords were covering behind. Ripping chunks from the walls with the powerful weapons, now and again a round would break through, slicing down a defending marine.

More and more chaos would appear in the distance, but the skill and experience of the sable swords was admirable. Missile launchers aimed at approaching terminators, blowing them to pieces.

It wasn’t long before even bigger chaos support arrived, “chaos predator, straight ahead” one of the defending marines shouted at the top of his voice. A black tank, covered in hundreds of spikes, and dead bodies resembling the desecrated corpses of the sable swords brothers. 

Equipped with a twin-linked las cannon one of the most powerful weapons known to man. Able to tear through any armour, or beast that walked this universe. A vehicle built to destroy anything in its path, turning everything it hits into dust.

Missiles hurtled towards the predator, blasting against its armour, erupting into a cloud of flames. The missiles causing nothing but dints in the predators armour, the tank powered its las cannon up, hissing violently and glowing bright red, “Fire” a chaos marine instructed the tank.

Within seconds there was a bright red light scoring through the air, blasting its way through the defences, powering its way through the armour of two sable sword marines. No chance they were left alive, it began to power up again.

A marine took a flanking position, in one of the building, equipped with a comm’s pack, he began to relay instructions through the comm’s unit. “Firestrike, one, five, target enemy predator, cyclone missiles, fire at will”. 

As the predator fired a second las beam through the defences, taking down more marines in the process. The sound of multiple missiles came roaring out of nowhere, blasting the predator with ten consecutive explosions, ripping apart the armour. The machine was still working charging another shot for the las cannon.

“Alpha fox, Nine, One, Bring down the thunder on the enemy” the marine ordered through the comm’s. Once again the predator let loose another beam, tearing down more defences of the sable swords.

The sounds of a thunderhawk’s engines roared into life, as it flew from over the top of the monastery. Firing multiple large missiles towards the predator, as they collided with the predator it tore open the armour, blowing the las cannon completely off the vehicle. Engulfing the whole tank in flames, exploding with a huge fireball.


“You will not prevail daemon, the emperor will protect us, and you will be banished from this universe” Lenix spoke to Maranik with a vengeful voice. “The power of the hammer will be mine, and your death will be a great start to the fall of this chapter”, “only one of us will leave this place deamon, and that shall not be you”.

Lenix rose his thunderhammer pointing it towards the deamon, suddenly it sparked into life, surrounded in sparks. “Hell to the tainted, kill all who oppose the emperor”, He ran towards the deamon, and readied to swing the hammer against Maranik.

The beast slammed his power fist into the floor, cracking the ground and knocking Lenix off balance. Maranik sprinted towards the stumbling sergeant lifting him off his feet. The deamon throw the sergeant through the air crashing into the wall.

Lenix dropped his hammer when he collided with the wall, before he hit the floor of the throne room, the deamon had sprinted and grab him forcing him against the wall. “You cannot defeat me Orion”, “I will do anything to destroy you Maranik” Lenix replied as his chest felt the grip of the deamon tighten.

The sound of bolter fire emitted from the rear of the throne room, rounds dug into the back off the deamon. The beast spun throwing Lenix across the room, while searching for where the bolter was firing from.

The deamon couldn’t see who fired the rounds, it looked at the marines he knocked out earlier. One, two, three, the fourth was missing. It spun round once again to face Lenix, suddenly the deamon had been knocked flying through the air, crashing to the floor.

Lenix stood tall, holding the thunderhammer fully stretched out, sparks flying from the hammer. The deamon slowly regained its composure, standing again and about to bolt for Lenix, more bolter rounds collided with Maranik once again.

The deamon saw the marine this time, “Sebastian you fool” the deamon shouted at the captain of the sable swords. The deamon ran for the captain, but once again ended up flying across the room, to the power of Lenix and his thunderhammer. 

“Captain, get the others out of here, this deamon is mine” Lenix ordered the captain, the captain suddenly burst into action dragging the unconscious marines out the room. The deamon was getting vexed his eyes glowed dark red, a sudden sense of pure evil emitted from this creature.


As the captain got the last marine out the room there was a massive metallic bang, quickly looking back in the room he saw Lenix and Maranik fighting furiously. The colliding power fist and thunderhammer would sound a huge clunk, each time sparks flew from the hammer.

Lenix was fuelled by power he had never felt before, fighting hard against this unnatural creature. Both swinging their weapons furiously, crashing against each others. Lenix was quick but the daemon was faster, every time Lenix tried to move and get a better position to strike, the daemon would counter and move in the way.

As the fight continued Lenix got a good hit, crashing his thunderhammer against the chest of the beast sending it flying through the air. Crashing into the ground, Lenix burst into a sprint taking advantage of the situation. Swinging his hammer again to crush the beasts skull, but not quite quick enough the deamon forced its fist into Lenix, this time sending Lenix back across the room.


The forces of chaos were constantly moving on the sable swords defences, it was rare for anyone to invade the surface of Obsidia. The defending marines would not give up their defensive line, shooting down all approaching enemies.

More and more would charge but they were destroyed by a variety of weaponry, rounds of bolters, missiles, plasma rounds and even a las beam from time to time. The chaos marines were highly equipped as well, but the experience of the sable swords over powered the attacking enemies.

Sable sword terminators joined the fight, firing mass amounts of rounds from their assault cannons ripping apart chaos marines, sending body parts flying all over. Blood spraying everywhere it wasn’t a fight, it was a massacre.

More heavy support came into the fight for the chaos space marines, there was another predator tank and even a vindicator. Both not lasting long to the power of the orbiting thunderhawk, swooping in and blasting the vehicles with huge missiles blasting them apart in fireballs.

They were relentless, however there forces began to run short, less and less enemies were approaching in the waves. The sable swords defending knew they were starting to affect their numbers. Who knew how many lay dead on the battle field in front of the defences.


“Your power is exceptional Lenix, but you don’t have the skill to defeat me” Maranik shout as he swung his fist at Lenix again. Dodging out the way Lenix swung his thunderhammer against the daemon, knocking him back a bit. Hitting the beast a few more times, the daemon was starting to be affected, blood spraying as the thunderhammer cut the rough skin of the beast.

Maranik seemed to have dropped his defences, as he was getting pounded by the powerful weapon. With every hit Maranik was starting to get weaker and weaker, Lenix pounded the hammer against the beast’s chest sending Maranik crashing into the wall once again.

Taking full advantage Lenix ran again using the hammer to crush the beast against the wall, “you underestimate my power daemon”, Lenix had spoken with a powerful feeling. Smashing the beast again, this time it was sent blasting through the wall. 

As it fell into the shadows of the surrounding mountains, Lenix couldn’t see it anymore, was it dead, did he live. Lenix couldn’t know for sure, he fought like he never had done before. The daemon was truly powerful, like nothing Lenix had seen or heard off before.


The chaos forces seemed to stop charging in numbers there was only small groups now pushing on the defences of the sable swords, it was like they knew they had been defeated here today. The last few chaos marines were put down like the dogs they are, sending blood spraying from their bodies as they hit the deck.

It suddenly returned to silence, sounds of gunfire faded the skies where once again clear. Was that it, did the chaos give in, or did the sable swords kill all the forces, no one knew. The marine with the comm’s unit was speaking to the pilot of the thunderhawk.

The ship was now flying over the drop sites for the chaos marines, no sign of movement was in the area. They must have ceased there invasion, the ship done a few more fly over’s in different locations. Everyone was clear of tainted marines, nothing stirred in drop sites.


Lenix had made his way outside to see the remnants of the invasion, nothing but dead chaos and destroyed machines remained in the distance. “Lenix, your alright, what happened” Ramov inquired about what went on in the throne room.

“The daemon is gone for now, I can’t be certain if it will return or not” Lenix answered the captain’s query. “So what now Lenix, what’s the plan”, Ramov seemed to be waiting for orders from the sergeant. “Why are you asking me sir”, Lenix asked the captain.

“Well didn’t the chaplain choose you to take up the throne as the chapter master of the sable swords”, Ramov dug for information to see if his theory about what the chaplain had planned was right. “Well yes, but I have no idea what needs to be done”, Lenix answered his captain with a confused feeling.

“Well why not take your rightful position on the throne my Lord, maybe then you will see what has to be done”, Ramov informed Lenix what he could do next. “Very well Ramov we shall see what happens”.

Lenix, Ramov, and the awoken marines, Rastonos, Zannis and Jarva went back to the throne room. As they entered it was completely different it was lighter since the light was shining through the massive hole in the wall. 

As Lenix made his way to the throne he heard a voice “Your destiny awaits you Orion”. Lenix did not recognise the voice, it wasn’t one of anyone who stood in the throne room with him. It was like he heard it through the wind. A silent whistle only he could hear, he stood in front of the throne, holding his newly acquired thunderhammer high in the air.
Lenix sat upon the great throne, suddenly lights burst from the thunderhammer, igniting lanterns high in the room. Once again the room seemed to return to life, Bright and clear once again. Was it true that Sergeant Lenix was destined to become chapter master of the sable swords?

He looked to his men who were now kneeling before Lenix, “your will is our duty, my lord” captain Ramov insisted to Lenix, “The new era has begun, our chapter will stand stronger than ever” Rastonos made his statement. 

“Hell to the tainted” Lenix spoke form the throne, “Kill all who oppose the emperor” the other marines shouted the end of the battle cry. “We shall fight the enemy wherever we are needed, but first, we need to clean this place up, and make sure the chaos have retreat from our planet”.


(The collection of the Rise Of Lord Lenix is now complete, all three short stories have giving you an insight into the start of the sable swords true destiny, The New Era has begun, I look forward to creating the my first novel based on The New Era of the sable swords.)


----------

